# Macbook pro with Radeon gfx fan noise with external display



## fedacuric (Nov 24, 2017)

Hi,

I have a 2015 Macbook pro with an AMD Radeon graphics card.
From what I have read, it is not possible to use an external display without activating the Radeon card. It seems like the gfx-card is hard-wired to the display port.
When I connect an external display to the macbook and work in Ableton, the fan-noise gets pretty bad and distracting. I therefore end up working with just the laptop-screen, which isn't optimal.

Does anyone know of a solution to this, or is it just something I have to live with?

Thanks.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 24, 2017)

You can look up some terminal commands to disable the fan.

I have thr Iris integrated graphics rMBP and get fan noise with my externsl monitor but only when the session gets heavy.


----------



## fedacuric (Nov 24, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> You can look up some terminal commands to disable the fan.
> 
> I have thr Iris integrated graphics rMBP and get fan noise with my externsl monitor but only when the session gets heavy.



Does your MPB only have the integrated graphics or do you have a dedicated gfx card as well?
Seems like it's only a problem for the laptops with a dedicated graphics card.


----------



## mc_deli (Nov 24, 2017)

Iris integrated (the 2.2 Ghz model) and the fan goes crazy but under heavy load on big sessions.


----------



## fedacuric (Nov 24, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> Iris integrated (the 2.2 Ghz model) and the fan goes crazy but under heavy load on big sessions.



The fan on the dedicated card goes crazy even under light usage.


----------

